# Latest SA resort targeted by Bullfrog Lamont fights back



## Carolinian (Feb 29, 2012)

http://pinnaclepointhomeowners.blogspot.com/p/stuart-bullfrog-lamont.html

For the content, scroll down from the opening picture of the resort.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jun 14, 2012)

*Gig Him*

Wow, Bullfrog Lamont is an international menace to timesharing.:annoyed:   Someone needs to gig the bullfrog.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 14, 2012)

That "Constitution" was hilarious.  The Board can do anything it darn pleases.  What??  Croak, croak.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 15, 2012)

International is right.  He is set up now in the Canaries with something called ''Spice'' or ''Aroma'' (the name keeps changing, maybe they ought to call it ''Stench'')


----------



## Skatduder (Jun 16, 2012)

I posted to his wall..


----------

